# Log Splitter Advice & Info



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone would mind sharing their experience with a stand alone log splitter (that is, not attached to a pto). I am looking for info and, if anyone has a used one in New England that is for sale, I would consider it...

I need the ability to split about 5 to 7 cords a season. Although this is not a lot, I want something reliable and durable.

Suggestions on recommended size engines, brands, power (tons), etc would be appreciated...

Thanks

John


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a 20 ton model with the Honda 5.5 hp engine I purchase from Harbor Freight about 11 years ago. Todate I have replaced the control valve and other than that it runs like a top and ALWAYS fires right up. I have probably split over 50 cords of wood with it. Very few pieces of wood it could not split. The 26 ton model cycles faster and can split a bit more but the cost is more. Either will get the job done.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have a Brave 22ton vertical/horizontal. It works very well. Bought it from harbor freight a few years ago. Here's a link
www.braveproducts.com


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is a log splitter very similar to the one I purchased from Harbor Freight.

TRAILERABLE 22 TON LOG SPLITTER  

<img src="http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/photos/41900-41999/41912.gif">

I would call them and ask if there is an option to order this splitter with a Honda engine. Still not a bad price even with the Briggs & Stratton engine.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chief
The brave has an optional 5hp honda on the 22 ton


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Chief
> The brave has an optional 5hp honda on the 22 ton *


Six, that is a nice looking rig but it cost $445 more than the Harbor Freight model. Might be a better built model though.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Chief
Brave splitters are made in the USA in Streator, Il. I think the harbor freight unit is made in China and sold under the Central Machinery name. When I made my decision, I was thinking of parts availability down the road.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a 20 or 22 ton (I forget) horizontal / vertical with a 5 Hp Tecumseh
which I bought from Northern Tool about 9 – 10 years ago. I take care of it,
oil and filter changes (both hydraulic and engine) and grease it every time I
use it. I split between 3 – 4 cord a year and rarely run into a diameter that it
can’t split. Just as a guide, I would say if you can pick it up and place it on
the splitter, then the splitter will split it. I think it’s a good tool and expect 
to get another 5 years out of it.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I have an older (15 years) TSC Brand (I think). We do about 5-6 cords a year. I have inly repaired the carburetor. It has a briggs and is an 18.8 ton vertical/horizontal. Only a few pieces it wouldnt do on the first try. I lives outside under a tarp and always fires right up. I'm sure there are better ones now, but this one is heavy and reltable, I would definitely recommend not going cheap.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I know this post is kinda old but with this recent cold snap I am betting folks are burnin' LOTS of wood and probably got the ole' log splitter out. I have has to make a few repairs for leaks and buy filters and have found that Tractor Supply Center has a REAL nice selection of hydraulic hoses, pumps, and filters to make repairs and replacements with. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...ay&ip_categoryId=14626&ip_mode=&ip_perPage=20


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That good info Randy. 

I have been trying to find an excuse to spend the money on a new control valve for my splitter. Mine is the kind that you have to hold on to make the ram return. I want to put a new one on that will stick on until the ram returns all the way then go back to the nuetral position so I can move another log on rather than waiting. Even at these prices its kinda hard to justify replacing valve that works just fine. Maybe if I split more wood but for the 1-2 cords I do during the year its not worth it.

Andy


----------

